# Flashing an electrical access pipe



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

That looks nice. :thumbsup:

Here are some other options too.

Ed



http://www.spinflashing.com/

http://www.buildmartstore.com/asiproductscom.html

http://www.pipebootexpress.com/

http://www.portalsplus.com/retrofit_flash_110.htm


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Best materials has some good products as well...http://www.bestmaterials.com/retrofit_pipe_flashing_boots.aspx


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

i seen the ones from best and thought they were only for flat roofs
wow faster, better and precise responses then google :thumbup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

jaydevries said:


> i seen the ones from best and thought they were only for flat roofs
> wow faster, better and precise responses then google :thumbup:


You know it!! :thumbup:

Google, smoogle.


----------

